# City considers limits on sodas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*City considers limits on sodas *

Cambridge is one step closer to banning over-sized servings of soda and other sugary drinks.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local#ixzz1yF3VCUUD


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

We as a society have finally turned the last corner and have arrived at "big brother" watching everything we do. Of course Cambridge must be pissed off because NYC beat them to the punch by banning large sodas. It's foolish and we all laugh about it....and am I going to be laughing when the government bans something that the freaks in Cambridge hold near and dear to their communist hearts. Where's Granny Warren on this? She really should have a pow-wow (sorry couldn't resist) with the officials in Cambridge...they're her type, or are they?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I can't think of last time I was even in Cambridge. Maybe passing through on the McGrath/O'Brien about 10 years ago.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

cc3915 said:


> I can't think of last time I was even in Cambridge. Maybe passing through on the McGrath/O'Brien about 10 years ago.


Has aggressive therapy assisted you with erasing the memory of that day CC?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I was NEVER in Cambridge, don't intend to, would never spend a dime there just because they are fucking commies and don't deserve my money.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

trueblue said:


> Has aggressive therapy assisted you with erasing the memory of that day CC?


I'm ok now, but at one time Cambridge was part of my route and I only went there if sent on a call.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I will stop at 7-Eleven in Alston, grab a Big Gulp, and drive right in to Cambridge waving it out the window. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

These fucks will limit anything... except TERMS


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I wish they'd limit their oxygen consumption. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

263FPD said:


> I think I will stop at 7-Eleven in Alston, grab a Big Gulp, and drive right in to Cambridge waving it out the window.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Drink it and throw the cup out the window in Cambridge.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Be careful bro, odrama considers such shenanigans as acting STUPIDLY. I foresee a Big Gulp summit at the white house.....


Fuck it. He jilted me once already. Never got my summit in the Rose Garden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anyone pointed out how much waist there is in buying 2 sixteen ounce drinks instead of 1 thirty two ounce drink to the green people of Cambridge. When they start thinking about it their heads might explode!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Let me get this straight, The same ass-holes that want to make drugs legal want to ban the big gulp. That makes sense.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

New Federal Job:
Softdrink Investigation Patrol
- Ensure compliance with Softdrink assault ban. Conduct checks of local businesses to make sure that any cups over 16oz, are 'Pre-Ban', and any citizen that combines 2 or more drinks into an SBR (supersized beverage refreshment) is in compliance, and has filed appropriate tax stamp.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dan Stark said:


> New Federal Job:
> Softdrink Investigation Patrol
> - Ensure compliance with Softdrink assault ban. Conduct checks of local businesses to make sure that any cups over 16oz, are 'Pre-Ban', and any citizen that combines 2 or more drinks into an SBR (supersized beverage refreshment) is in compliance, and has filed appropriate tax stamp.


Their academy is intense.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I keep getting all excited when I see a 'notification', and then it's just you quoting me... 

SBR? Short- Barreled Rifle? That's good material right there! 
hahahaha


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

You don't want me quoting you ? This happens on every site I go to. I should just leave the internet altogether.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> You don't want me quoting you ? This happens on every site I go to. I should just leave the internet altogether.


nevermind. It was a joke.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Dan Stark said:


> New Federal Job:
> Softdrink Investigation Patrol
> - Ensure compliance with Softdrink assault ban. Conduct checks of local businesses to make sure that any cups over 16oz, are 'Pre-Ban', and any citizen that combines 2 or more drinks into an SBR (supersized beverage refreshment) is in compliance, and has filed appropriate tax stamp.


I heard this job also has chapter 90. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

topcop14 said:


> Let me get this straight, The same ass-holes that want to make drugs legal want to ban the big gulp. That makes sense.


They're waging a war on obesity. Aren't most drug addicts on the skinny side? So, take away people's soda and let them do drugs. Obesity problem solved, makes perfect sense. 

My problem is I tend to eat junk food when I get annoyed, liberal stupidity annoys me, so stupid liberals are contributing to my weight gain. Maybe they should just ban stupid liberals from opening their yaps.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

LECSniper said:


> Cambridge? Such a surprise !!!!!!!


 Can Brookline be far behind? They will have to pry my Big Gulp from my cold dead hands!


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> It's a toss up between Brookline and Newton


My cash is on Brookline, but let's not forget Somerville, (The new Cambridge!)


----------

